# Model A



## RL Berg (Sep 8, 2013)

Anyone know something about a South Bend Model A 35" lathe. 
 Am new to this and have a chance at one.
Robert


----------



## fastback (Sep 8, 2013)

The 9 inch model A is the top of the 9 inch line.  It has power longitudinal and cross feed as well as a quick change gear box.  I do not believe that they made a 35 inch lathe it was either 36, 48 or 54.  They are the same lathe except for the length of the bed.  The spindle hole is 3/4 inch and you can use 3C collets.  All that is needed is a spindle protector, adapter and draw bar and your ready for collets.

I have the model B which has the power longitudinal and cross feed, but I need to use change gears. It is still a decent machine.

All three of the Southbend lathes (9A, B and C) have back gears and ability to do threading.

Paul


----------



## NEL957 (Sep 12, 2013)

fastback said:


> The 9 inch model A is the top of the 9 inch line. It has power longitudinal and cross feed as well as a quick change gear box. I do not believe that they made a 35 inch lathe it was either 36, 48 or 54. They are the same lathe except for the length of the bed. The spindle hole is 3/4 inch and you can use 3C collets. All that is needed is a spindle protector, adapter and draw bar and your ready for collets.
> 
> I have the model B which has the power longitudinal and cross feed, but I need to use change gears. It is still a decent machine.
> 
> ...




Paul
That is no really true about the sizes, the bigger they got the beefier they become. The larger lathes can compete with the best of them. 
Nelson


----------



## fastback (Sep 14, 2013)

Nelson, I think you misunderstood my post.  I was addressing 9-inch lathes only.  I also have a 10L which I think is leaps and bounds above the 9-inch series lathes.  I only meant to indicate that the 9A was the better model in the 9 inch series it has all the bells and whistles.  It certainly can not compete with the 10L, 13, 14.5 etc. etc., but it is a darn good lathe.

Hope this clears up my post.

Paul


----------



## NEL957 (Sep 15, 2013)

Paul
I read something into your post. And that is where the misunderstanding came in. The 9 and 10K are not as sound as the other larger lathes, but they are one of the best machines out there. With in the size that they are they can do very precision work. 
Nelson


----------



## fastback (Sep 15, 2013)

I do agree..


----------

